# Connection between amennorhea and IBS?



## C. Nicole (Feb 2, 2002)

Hello ladies! My first night here on the boards. Yes, it's a Friday night and you can guess why I'm hiding out at home. Anyway, I've been racking my brain here for the past couple of months and just logged on to find this site, and Women's Issues, which leads to the next question: is there any evidence or information linking amennorhea (lack of menstruation) with IBS symptoms? I did not think about this until tonight, but both things seemed to happen to me at about the same time - I stopped menstruating and started all the GI symptoms. Maybe there is some connection? Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Hi C. Nicole and welcome!You might want to check out this list of thyroid symptoms (of which both amennorhea and diarrhea are symptoms). I have both IBS-D and was diagnosed with a hyper thyroid in 1999. Since getting my thyroid levels under control my IBS has improved by about 75%.Here's the symptom list comprised by about 200 thyroid patients.HyperAmennohrea, oligomenorrhea, or heavier mensesAversion to heat, always warmBladder problemsBlotchy itchy patches without rashBouncy legsCongestive heart failureConstant hungerCrampsDepressionDifficulty breathingDifficulty eatingDisorientation, confusion, brain fogDizzinessDots (horizontally) in nailsDry, brittle, lusterless hairEndometriosisFeel like youï¿½re vibrating, tremorsGoiterGraying hairHair lossHeadachesHeartburnHigh or low blood pressure problemsHivesHyper bowels (up to 8 movements a day)Inability to sit stillIncreased susceptibility to other immune problems (gum disease, etc.)InfertilityIntolerant of stress (even a scary book or movie will increase heart rate)IrritabiltyLoss of coordinationLoss of psychological perspective on lifeLoss of staminaLow cholesterol level which rises dramatically upon treatmentLowered libidoLowered stamina (even when stabilized on ATDï¿½s)Memory lossMiscarriageMood swingsNail margins unevenNails split into 2 layersNails weak, crackingNumbness in limbsOnycholysis (separation of nail from itï¿½s bed)Ovarian cystsPanicRacing heart (rapid pulse)RageRashesRidged nails (vertically) "washboarding"Shaking hands, loss of dexterity, inability to even write clearlyShortness of breathSkin tags (hanging moles)SleeplessnessSmelly sweat (esp. feet)Sore throatStomach crampsSweating easily, heavilyUnable to calm down and sleep after sexUticaria (rash)Vitiligo (patchy loss of pigmentation in skin)Weakness in legs and armsWeight loss or gain (rapid)HypoAversion to coldBrain stops workingCan't get movingCan't spell own nameDepressionDry, brittle hairEyebrows stop growingFeeling like a slug; no energyFeeling of being overwhelmedHeadacheHeavy menses & crampingHigh cholesterol & triglyceride levelsInability to be self-directed or stay on taskIrregular heart rate (bradycardia)Joint painLong menstrual cycleLoss of memoryNails that split, break, get thickenedNever "right" temperature; internal thermostat not workingPanic attacksPremature birthPuffy eyes, face, hands, feetSevere hair lossSevere weight gain even when not eating muchSleep apneaSleepy all day, insomnia at nightStill birthSuicidal thoughtsThick, dry tongueUnable to stop crying although not "sad"EyesBad night visionblurring of visionBulging eyesDouble visionDry eyesEyestrainInability to close eyes to sleepLid lagSensitive to light, even indoorsStaringSwelling of eyesTearingUlceration


----------



## C. Nicole (Feb 2, 2002)

Wow!!! That list of symptoms sounds like a PDR list of side effects - almost everything is on there! Still, I do remember the new GI saying something about checking thyroid levels - will definately recommend now. Thanks so much for the recommendation. Boy, now if we could only supplement that "always hungry" with "always hungry for chocolate"... I'll let you know the results for posterier-ity.Thanks again.Smiles,Nicole


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Yes it is a LONG list and lots of the symptoms are intermittent ones that wax and wane...you notice it, then it's gone, then you notice it again. That's probably why it's so hard to get a diagnosis with a thyroid problem and it's common to go years before a correct diagnosis is hit upon. (I initially thought that I was experiencing some kind of early menopause when the intolerance to heat hit me.) Good luck C.Nicole! I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya'.







If it is a thyroid problem, it's better to find out and start treating it.


----------



## hollynicohle (Feb 10, 2002)

I am in the process of being diagnosed with...well, I don't know what! The doc. suspects IBS, but I would swear I have a thyroid problem. It runs in my family, and I have all those symptoms (which I know can also be symptoms of other things, but it's very suspicious). My thyroid level was tested, and the doc. "saw no reason for concern." However, he did not talk to me about the results at all...my mom is borderline on her thyroid, and has some symptoms of a thyroid problem, but does not need medicine. So is it possible I could be borderline and still have symptoms? As I have been told, borderline is also no real reason for concern, immediately anyway, so my doc. could very well know I am borderline and say it's okay (he's not a very good communicator).


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Nichole, there's one sure fire way to find out....get a copy of your thyroid lab report and see for yourself! I keep a copy of all of my labs and even note symptoms that I'm feeling at the time. It has helped me having almost 3 years of labs to look back on, now I can pinpoint where within the "normal range" *I* feel best.It is possible (and not all that unusual) to have symptoms at either end of the "normal range". I'm wondering what tests were done...was it a TSH test...and if it was borderline, why wasn't other tests ordered (T3, T4, Free T3, Free T4). Thyroid disease does tend to "run in families"


----------

